# Luna , crush and the Lobster



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

they had a bit of a war over Crush's favourite toy his Lobster.lol
































Crush lost this war, actually I think the lobster lost this war ....poor crush lol


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Lobster. Always the first casualty of war.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

They killed sebastian!!! Too funny.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yes now im gonna have to be on the hunt for a new one lol , I should have bought 2 but ya never know what is gonna be the one lol. Lunas was a pink poodle with a dress on she loved that thing and crush well it was this lobster lol.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Aww is that from target? I just saw one the other day when I bought a monkey with rope arms and a duckie lol cute cute. I can't wait to see crush's ear crop once its fully fully healed.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol no we dont have target up here I think I got it from walmart im like 80% sure thats where it came from lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Poor lobster, and Crush lol. They're too cute


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Cute pics girl!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

OMG! Crush is HUGE, what are you feeding that boy? He's growing so dang fast. He was a little puppy just days ago. He's turning into a VERY handsome boy.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

EckoMac said:


> OMG! Crush is HUGE, what are you feeding that boy? He's growing so dang fast. He was a little puppy just days ago. He's turning into a VERY handsome boy.


I know lol I thought he was so small too he looked so skinny but got him weighed the other day when stitches came out and he was at 38lbs lol. just recently switched him to raw and he is eating much better then when he was on kibble so he will probably gain a bit pretty fast here lol. { he looks skinny to me but I guess im just used to looking at my chubby luna and cali lol}


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Aww! They are looking great Angel! I wish I could see Crushes ears though! Ahh! How are they looking?


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Awe Poor Crush , wish we could see his face too though ; ] .. and still Luna looks so clam even when she's pullin on a toy .. 3rd picture down looks like she about to take a nap lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

AdrianVall said:


> Aww! They are looking great Angel! I wish I could see Crushes ears though! Ahh! How are they looking?


there is a thread with crush's ears , lol his big reveal Its in the picture section



IzzosMommy said:


> Awe Poor Crush , wish we could see his face too though ; ] .. and still Luna looks so clam even when she's pullin on a toy .. 3rd picture down looks like she about to take a nap lol


she is very calm all the time , really that play session involved her standing there hodling the toy and crush trying his hardest to get it . Luna doesnt destroy toys lol crush did that trying to rip it from her lol. She has always been that way even as a young pup never gets really crazy like the others, main reason why I think she would do great as a therapy dog for the elderly she is very social but mellow.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm amazed at dogs who don't destroy toys. I have a friend with a rottweiler who has had a teddy bear for years. If it wasn't for the dirt and slobber on it it would be in mint condition. My two? Gone in seconds.:rofl:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya luna has always been great with toys, if it wasnt for her siblings she would have alot more toys lol.


----------



## Carolina4eva (Apr 18, 2011)

anything like that my pup chews up within a hour :/ your dogs are adorable though


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

For the record that lobster is in 761987 pieces in our yard now... more to clean up in the am...


----------

